# in-ear headphones under rs.1500...:)



## pravi2193 (Nov 27, 2011)

hi guys please suggest me a good in-ear headphones under 1500 rs..
first and foremost it must be "in ear type"... it should have a good bass effect...! preferred SONY/SENHEISSER/SKULL CANDY...! a mic would be a great addition if possible...


----------



## tkin (Nov 27, 2011)

Soundmagic PL30 is good.


----------



## pravi2193 (Nov 27, 2011)

i liked dese headphones...!

DR-EX14VP : Smartphone Compatible Headphones : Headphones : Sony India


----------



## sukant (Nov 28, 2011)

Sennheiser CX-180 , looking at your requirements and the budget this earphones will be best suited for your use , dont worry about build q uality never given me issues till today plus they carry a 2 year warranty tag along with it whic no other brand will provide for the IEM's


----------

